# Young Wood Pigeon - Please Help



## Lonius (Jun 3, 2012)

Last Night will I was at a party with some friends a couple of young Wood Pigeons fell out of a tree (One of the unfortunately died). It was cold and rainy outside and we didn't know what to do so I've brought it inside. I've covered an old show box with kitchen roll and towel and heated it up and it just sat there and slept. Now that it's morning it is very active and very scared and I can't get it to eat or stay still.

I've been trying to feed it watered down bread but it just seems to move away from me and make small hissing noises. I think it's around 18-20 days old. It is very active and is sat in the corner watching me. It seems to be attracted to the cupboard door I think due to its colour.

I am unsure what to do to help it and I am panicked that it might die. Can somebody give me some tips?


----------



## Lonius (Jun 3, 2012)

It doesn't matter now. I took it outside to see how it's doing and it seems to be flying just okay. I took it back to where its nest is and let it go. I'll keep watch on him every few hours to see if it's still okay. I just hope it makes it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your concern over this youngster. 

Do keep an eye out and make sure it is thriving and the parents are back to feed it.

I have moved your thread to the correct forum.

Others who are much more experienced with this type pigeons will be along to comment.


----------

